# Router Fence Top T-Track



## JollyRoger (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi All,

I see some router fence designs incorporate's a t-track at the top of the fence, with the track being at a right angle to the table surface. What would be the purpose of such a track (before I go through the trouble and expense of building one into my fence)?

Cheers,

Jolly


----------



## DanMasshardt (Oct 30, 2012)

Feather board, stops, guard. Etc.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jul 13, 2012)

DanMasshardt said:


> Feather board, stops, guard. Etc.


How would you use that top rail with a feather board though, because the FB would be exerting force away from the fence and parallel to the table surface? I could understand using a FB on a t-track mounted halfway up the fence and a right angle to the table surface.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JollyRoger said:


> How would you use that top rail with a feather board though, because the FB would be exerting force away from the fence and parallel to the table surface? I could understand using a FB on a t-track mounted halfway up the fence and a right angle to the table surface.


Hi Hank - some may be used for flip stops. I haven't felt a dying need for those on a router table but some likely use them. I prefer the track on the face for featherboard use. I don't suppose there would be any reason you couldn't use both if you wanted.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jul 13, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Hank - some may be used for flip stops. I haven't felt a dying need for those on a router table but some likely use them. I prefer the track on the face for featherboard use. I don't suppose there would be any reason you couldn't use both if you wanted.


Thanks John! That helps. If you could choose, would have a t-track with a built-in ruler (Incra T-Track Plus) on the face, on the top, or both?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My homemade fence is movable so that I can adjust to keep the gap close no matter what size bit I use. That would make a ruler next to useless unless there is a way to zero it out for every bit diameter and gap change. Even a table saw pointer has to be changed if you change from a narrow kerf blade to a regular kerf and that is usually only 1/32 of an inch.


----------

